

How not to treat users  - homme
http://www.mp3ify.com/
Aside from the abusive Web 1.0 pelting with adverts, with an added twist of virtually demanding 20 bucks, this site enhances the experience by having custom insults by the owner thrown at users on the left tab message board.
Not a way to run a successful, user focused site. Just a reminder to all of us.
======
andyjdavis
What is the specific problem with how this site treats users? A description of
the problem and what should be done would be more constructive.

~~~
weaksauce
It looks like the poster is taking exception to this(see the left side of the
page):

[katerina kastana]

error traffic!donate!we want money!sick of it katerina kastana 3/13 [MP3IFY
CREATOR, DAVID]

dont let the door hit u on the way out. and for everyone else we're getting
slammed. enjoy the serv... More »

~~~
andyjdavis
I figured it was something like. I just thought maybe the original poster
would like to come back and contribute something more educational for everyone
than their rather unhelpful post title.

